# Black Rose Stealth



## Rob Fisher (17/7/22)

The Black Rose Stealth Mod. DNA 60 and really small! The stand-out feature (apart from how smart and small it is) is the really smooth threads on the battery cap! A lot of modders could learn from Black Rose! It has to have the smoothest threads of ANY high-end mod on the planet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

